

Vimium – the hacker's browser - steeples
http://vimium.github.io/

======
spdub
After using pentadactyl on Firefox for a number of years, and recently
switching to Chrome, thanks! It doesn't seem to be as feature complete but
I'll take it anyways.

------
xerophtye
But my fingers already know the standard shortcuts for most of these
functions... eg:

ctrl+H for history Crtl+F for find mode

